# 6 month puppy has problems with his back legs



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

hi all ive got a 6 month old rottweiler x presa canario male pup the problem is he has very weak back legs,he struggles to get up when he has been laying down and he walks really stiff when he first gets up,today i took him out for a lead walk and he went to go for a poo and as he was pooing he just fell over like his back legs gave way,he has been to the vets and they put him on anti inflammatories and said if no improvement within the week he will need ex-rays,he also looks like he wiggles his hips when he walks,but vet said there wasnt any crunching noises when he checked him over,does anyone have any ideas please as im worried about my baby


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

That must be very distressing to watch, however, we would only be guessing, best left to the vet.
If you are not happy with the treatment that your vet is giving, you can always change.
Keep in mind that hydro is an alternative exercise for those dogs that are having difficulty


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Would have thought if it had been HD your vet would have mentioned this! So hope you get to the bottom of it sooner rather then later.
the crunching noise would have been an indicaation of HD I believe! so perhaps he has ruled this out!


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

guessing is better than nothing as its just to get some ideas and if anyone has come across it before ,yes its very distressing


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

nicola1 said:


> hi all ive got a 6 month old rottweiler x presa canario male pup the problem is he has very weak back legs,he struggles to get up when he has been laying down and he walks really stiff when he first gets up,today i took him out for a lead walk and he went to go for a poo and as he was pooing he just fell over like his back legs gave way,he has been to the vets and they put him on anti inflammatories and said if no improvement within the week he will need ex-rays,he also looks like he wiggles his hips when he walks,but vet said there wasnt any crunching noises when he checked him over,does anyone have any ideas please as im worried about my baby


I would personally just rest him up for the week, even try taking out in the garden for toilet on lead, and try to keep him as still as possible, and no stairs, no climbing or jumping as much total rest as you can possibly give and see how the anti inflamms go. If he has given you non steroidal anti-inflammatories though make sure you dont give them on an empty stomach they can irritate and upset it. See if there is any improvement with rest and the anti inflamms.If not Then I would get the Xrays done and take it from there.
He is still growing and large dogs grow rapidly, sometimes they can get damage to the growth plates. They can also have problems with there hips where the ball and socket doesnt fit correctly. Before you panic about any of that just try absolute rest and the meds first and see if it makes a difference.

Pups especially large breeds, you need to watch there exercise levels, on lead should be no more then 1mth to 5Mins so a 6mth he shouldnt be doing no more the 30mins especially on hard impact surfaces, you need to watch going upstairs and jumping on and off things too while growing.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I would personally just rest him up for the week, even try taking out in the garden for toilet on lead, and try to keep him as still as possible, and no stairs, no climbing or jumping as much total rest as you can possibly give and see how the anti inflamms go. If he has given you non steroidal anti-inflammatories though make sure you dont give them on an empty stomach they can irritate and upset it. See if there is any improvement with rest and the anti inflamms.If not Then I would get the Xrays done and take it from there.
> He is still growing and large dogs grow rapidly, sometimes they can get damage to the growth plates. They can also have problems with there hips where the ball and socket doesnt fit correctly. Before you panic about any of that just try absolute rest and the meds first and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Pups especially large breeds, you need to watch there exercise levels, on lead should be no more then 1mth to 5Mins so a 6mth he shouldnt be doing no more the 30mins especially on hard impact surfaces, you need to watch going upstairs and jumping on and off things too while growing.


Good point about the excerise!
One more thing - there was - if I remember right a member of the forums whos dog have similar problems a couple of years back (used to just fall over) - the owners certainly pressed the vets many times for a diagonsis - if my memory serves me correct it was never diagnosed - and do not know if the dog have now recovered.


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

thankyou,he has a 20 min walk a day on the lead and is very calm in the house just sleeps lol


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

oh forgot to say he walks with a arched back aswell


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

None of what you describe is good, and infortunately you could well have a very poorly dog on your hands, which will probably get no better in the future, only worse.

Good advice alrady given above so I wont repeat, but can I ask what country you are in please?? The UK?


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah im in the uk


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you contacted the breeder to see if any of the rest of the litter have the same problems?


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

ive tried but no reply as yet


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Due to the low number of Presa Canario dogs in the UK, the number of dogs tested forCanine Hip Dysplasia is probably extremely low, and this is the most widely know health concern to affect this breed. CHD is a degenerative joint disease known to have a hereditary base. The only way to control this is by screening all breeding dogs and all of their offspring.
Also reported in the breed is panosteoitis, knee injuries as well as congenital problems including patellar luxation and patellar evulsions, skin cysts, epilepsy and demodecosis. 

Now, I am NOT having a go personally at you, I know nothing about you or why you got the puppy you have, but breeding the Presa with a Rottie, and I am guessing here, neither would have been well-bred nor health tested, is simply asking for puppies with major problems unfortunately.

I hope I am wrong and your pup has something which can be 'fixed', but my heart tells me otherwise


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

hiya the parents would of been bred purely for money,we knew this when we took this guy on at 11 weeks old we will do everything we can to help this lad this is him


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh bless him, he looks such a poppet! 

Its nice to hear he has a good home after coming from people who produced him for monetary gain, without a thought for long-term health implications


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

yes i agree totally i just hope we can sort this he is only a baby


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

nicola1 said:


> yes i agree totally i just hope we can sort this he is only a baby


Aye, so do I!! Lots of love will help - bet he gets spoilt, lol!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww bless him :001_wub: hope there is nothing serious wrong  if the x-ray does'nt show anything up it & he continues to have problems I would ask you vet to refer you to an orthapedic vet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He is adorable, all you can do at the moment is carry on with what the vet said then take it from there. Keep us posted how your all geting on.


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

hi guys benson is at the vets in the morning for x rays,this morning we took him on his walk and he bunny hopped for a few paces isnt that a sign of HD


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad to hear you have x-rays sorted. As far as the bunny - hopping goes, i would just mention it to the vet when you go tomorrow; no point speculating on here when you are having the investigations done so soon anyway (not meant to sound harsh - just saying try not to worry unnecessarily!). Wishing you all the best for tomorrow.x.


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

thankyou will let you know tomorrow night,im worried to death he seems to be getting worse


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

nicola1 said:


> hi guys benson is at the vets in the morning for x rays,this morning we took him on his walk and he bunny hopped for a few paces isnt that a sign of HD


it can be its true, however my youngest whos 2yrs 9mths did that too she also had a very stilted rear gait. At 9mths I got her checked fearing the worst, and it even got the vet going query hip dysplasia although nothing apparent on physical exam. She was spayed at a year and I had her X rayed at the same time. Didnt do it before as she had come into season at 9mths so decided to do it with the spay when due 3mths later. She has absolutely nothing wrong with her hips. So as I said yes bunny hopping can be a sign of HD, but just try to hold on before you panic and see what the xrays say first.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree about not worrying too much prior to X-rays. We got Daisy from a hungarian rescue aged 7 months. During the first few days we noticed her being unsteady on her rear legs. It quickly passed and now she pounces on things and runs around without any trouble. She's a joy to watch, especially considering how scared we were initially.

One thing which I am convinced can make a difference is diet. Make sure you are feeding quality food.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor baby he is adorable and my heart goes out to you to have to see him like this  My Flynn has had two hip replacements over the past year so I understand how you are feeling.

My orthopaedic surgeon said the only true way to make a diagnosis is by x ray, as even walking with difficulty is not always a sig off HD as it could be a number of other things although bunny hopping and a stilted gait are often associated with HD.
My surgeon is in Surrey and top notch so if you're near can't beat a referral to him IMO and experience. 

Good luck and hugs to your lovely baby. xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

As the others have said try not to worry hard I know, good luck for today  x


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

WIll be thinking about you today. Xx


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks everyone he is there now so i will post on here later when we have fetched him home


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Everything crossed for your baby today, hugs to all of you. xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed here.x.


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Fingers and Paws crossed here too .


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

hi im not posting much as too upset,my poor boy has very bad hip dysplasia and he also thinks possible nurological problems,he said the only real thing is total hip replacement but they may be rejected by his body and they cost approx £2000 per hip.he has so many problems for such a young dog i think and the vet agreed that the kindest thing is to let him go he is on pain killers at the moment to help him till we make a desision


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am very, very sorry to hear this; absolutely devastating . Might it be worth getting a specialist opinion, from someone like the surgeon recommended by Malmum perhaps?

Thinking of you xx.


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

we could but we do trust our vets they have never steared us wrong in 15 years,will have a chat with hubby


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear this and know how heartbreaking it is to have such a devastating diagnosis  although my boy had severe HD and no neurological problems.

I had two hip replacements (see Diary of a hip replacement - sticky) at Fitzpatrick Referrals in Surrey. Noel is a world renowned orthopaedic and neurological surgeon and you could get a second opinion from him.
Veterinary Practice & Hospital | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals
You may have seen him on TV in the series "The Bionic Vet" and the whole team are wonderful. Flynn's hip replacements cost around £5,000 each and there is a lot of after care involved especially for the first eight weeks. The problem with your boy is when one hip is replaced it puts a terrific amount of strain on the other while it is healing and strengthening, it also puts a lot of strain on the spine so you would need to consider that too.

Of course Noel Fitzpatrick could advise what he thinks the outcome would be for your boy but he never tries to persuade you into surgery. I sent him an e mail with a pic of Flynn's hip x ray and was told they would need to see him as he would need a physical examination too. Once there I decided to go ahead with the ops and now he is like a dog who has never had bad hips at all and it all took just one year.

Whatever you decide if you are at all unsure you could have a second opinion, however if you feel it would all be too much for your boy then you know what you will have to do.
I'm so very sorry to hear his diagnosis but sometimes the best person to listen to is a specialist as Noel takes replacing a hip in a large 60kgs dog like Flynn with a pinch of salt.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Very sorry to hear that  xx


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

i really do think it will al be too much for him if it was just hips then ok but with other problems aswell its just so unfair on him,i want to help him but i know i cant


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

So sorry :crying:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I understand completely what you mean. It is major surgery and like I said the big problem is the deterioration of the other hip and spine while the new one is recovering.

Flynn's second hip had deteriorated considerably while the new hip strengthened (it was 8 months though) and Noel thought his spine may have been damaged in the process, an MRI showed that it hadn't so he was lucky.

Poor baby, he is so beautiful and this is so not fair - my heart goes out to you. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry it was such bad news. Only you can make the decision and Im sure whatever you decide it will be the right one for him.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very sorry  I wish I had a magic wand to send you xxx


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't normally post things like this as I am a complete stranger and feel as though I am patronizing but so sorry about the diagnoses and the decision you are having to make. It cannot be easy.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I am not surprised by the diagnosis hun, I am appalled and devastated for you though, you must be breaking your hearts right now. Only you and your family can decide where you go from here, but I know you will make the right decision for you.


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

im so sorry, i know what it feels like to make that decision, when my cat was knocked down by a car. whatever you do, it will be for the best,
im sure its not just about the money, do you have insurance? will they cover the cost? but his quality of life.
im thinking of you xx
if one good thing comes out of it, that someone else reads this and learns about health tests etc.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

sorry to hear this


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

nicola1 said:


> guessing is better than nothing as its just to get some ideas and if anyone has come across it before ,yes its very distressing


Very large breeds can get growing pains, which they grow out of as adults, which is probably why your vet has kept him on the anti-inflammatories to see if it clears up. It doesn't sound like that to me, though.



Sled dog hotel said:


> I would personally just rest him up for the week, even try taking out in the garden for toilet on lead, and try to keep him as still as possible, and no stairs, no climbing or jumping as much total rest as you can possibly give and see how the anti inflamms go. If he has given you non steroidal anti-inflammatories though make sure you dont give them on an empty stomach they can irritate and upset it. See if there is any improvement with rest and the anti inflamms.If not Then I would get the Xrays done and take it from there.
> He is still growing and large dogs grow rapidly, sometimes they can get damage to the growth plates. They can also have problems with there hips where the ball and socket doesnt fit correctly. Before you panic about any of that just try absolute rest and the meds first and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Pups especially large breeds, you need to watch there exercise levels, on lead should be no more then 1mth to 5Mins so a 6mth he shouldnt be doing no more the 30mins especially on hard impact surfaces, you need to watch going upstairs and jumping on and off things too while growing.


I agree, he shouldn't be walked at all at the moment.



nicola1 said:


> oh forgot to say he walks with a arched back aswell


Could be a spinal problem or could be that he is holding himself funny because something else hurts.

It is so sad that a breed this size and temperament can be bred by people who are only interested in the money. No health tests when they are so prone to hip dysplasia.

If you are insured, or have lots of money, they can do a lot for hip dysplasia nowadays. One member has a Mal who has had two hip replacements quite successfully.

Let us know the results.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I hadn't read everything when I posted. It is heartbreaking, but I think it is worth getting a second opinion from Malmum's orthosurgeon. He is very far advanced and has had a television series recently about his new techniques.


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

hi all yes im crying as i type this as im so upset,no not insured but even if he was the highest end vet fees would really coverthe cost ahead,if it was as straight forward as money we would sort it for him but its the quality of life and they wont operate anyway till he has stopped growing and pain killers arnt doing anything hence why the vet thinks there is nurological problems aswell,this is killing me im so so upset and also frustrated for him watching him fall round the house and not be able to be a puppy


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

nicola1 said:


> hi all yes im crying as i type this as im so upset,no not insured but even if he was the highest end vet fees would really coverthe cost ahead,if it was as straight forward as money we would sort it for him but its the quality of life and they wont operate anyway till he has stopped growing and pain killers arnt doing anything hence why the vet thinks there is nurological problems aswell,this is killing me im so so upset and also frustrated for him watching him fall round the house and not be able to be a puppy


Aww, hun, am sending you lots of rottie hugs and snugs (((( HUGS & SNUGS)))))))))

No words can help really at times like this


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Aww, hun, am sending you lots of rottie hugs and snugs (((( HUGS & SNUGS)))))))))
> 
> No words can help really at times like this


thankyou just watching him sleep right now he looks so peaceful,he woke me up last night just crying like he does most nights its heartbreaking xxx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

nicola1 said:


> thankyou just watching him sleep right now he looks so peaceful,he woke me up last night just crying like he does most nights its heartbreaking xxx


You just give him lots of love and care, as I am sure you are anyways, he may only be gonna have a short little life, but am sure you have given him all you can, hun, be strong!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone has been so kind to me with my dog's health problems, I can only add that I feel for you. This is so tragic in a young dog.


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

thankyou im being as strong as i can but having lost my old staffie a year ago to old age i dont know how much more heartache i can take,sorry feeling very low now and im here on my own with the dogs


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

nicola1 said:


> thankyou im being as strong as i can but having lost my old staffie a year ago to old age i dont know how much more heartache i can take,sorry feeling very low now and im here on my own with the dogs


You're not on your own, love. We all understand on here and it is especially heartbreaking in a young dog. You are doing your best for him.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, most of us can talk for England, lol! So if you want cheering up - pop on the 'Dont Understand' thread in general chat - some twerps on there, seem to have taken over, PMSL!!!

I know you must be feeling low hun, but we will all help ya


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

thankyou might pop over later gonna have a cuddle with my 3 dogs


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

please look into fitzpatrick referalls,my dog was also treated by Noel,for a form of elbow dysplasia.
I know it is a alot of money,but he is the best in his field and he is still a baby.
If Noel examined him and said it would be too much for him,then you should let him go,but i would definatley get an experts opinion.
I dread to think what the rest of the litter is like,so heartbreaking that people are breeding dogs with health problems and the general public are left to pick up the pieces.
I truley hope your baby can get help.x.x.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

A puppy only knows how to be a puppy, he does not know the cause of the problem, how serious it is or where the pain is coming from. I suggest that all you can do is make his life experience as pleasant and stress/pain free as you can. 

No dog can replace your pup even with his gammy hips, he is an individual but to be the dog he would seek to be running to explore and protect he can not. 

There will be muscle development problems caused by spending the months waiting for him to become fully grown then surgery not without risks, and then rehabilitation and work to develop the muscles that were not made during the previous 18 months. 

Then as you say the mental state of a dog that can not be what his mind is telling him he should be able to do. A human that is bed bound can for-fill life via communication and intellect, a dog can not sniff the countryside or interact with other dogs as he might. 

It's possible to repair many things like limbs, muscles and minds but a phrase you will have heard before; just because you could does not mean you should. 

It's not your fault this happened Nicola but it's in your hands and heart to avoid making his life experience one of drugs and surgery. 

Dogs can endure a lot of pain - but I doubt they enjoy it.


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

thankyou manoy for that i totally agree i looking at things more clearly ive no way of getting him to noel nor the funds even if he had of been insured and he also has a long way to go before he could even have surgery,im not putting him through all that just for me


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I hear what you are saying about Noel Fitzpatrick, but I'm another one whose dog was there for surgery.

My Rottie was 5 months old when he developed problems in his neck and spine. He couldn't stand, he couldn't take a step, or even put his head down to rest.... imagine the pain he was in. That was 18 months ago, we had two major ops done on Flint's spine by Fitzpatrick (who at the time said he'd never seen this disease in a dog so young, which was why he agreed to try and not just put him to sleep).

Now Flint is two years old, he runs, walks (albeit with an odd gait) but he can play, do some small obstacles of agility and he can't wear a collar. Other than that, he's wonderful.

Now we wondered at the time whether we should put him through all this surgery, and believe me, we spent hours weighing up the pros and cons, it's at least a 3 hour drive to Fitzpatrick's surgery - each way, and we did that for 10 months, weekly/fortnightly after surgery. We are so pleased we did, and cannot agree more that Fitzpatrick referrals is the best place for a second opinion in my view. If he says it's a no-go, then that's it, but if he's willing to try then go for it. (He called our local vet during the first 6 hour surgery to tell them he was pulling the plug, but they persuaded him to carry on - his words "I'm sweating a bit with this one...." 

Go for a second opinion, or you'll forever wonder "what if..."

I feel so sorry for you though, God my heart's breaking as it's all coming back to me.....(


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

8tansox said:


> I hear what you are saying about Noel Fitzpatrick, but I'm another one whose dog was there for surgery.
> 
> My Rottie was 5 months old when he developed problems in his neck and spine. He couldn't stand, he couldn't take a step, or even put his head down to rest.... imagine the pain he was in. That was 18 months ago, we had two major ops done on Flint's spine by Fitzpatrick (who at the time said he'd never seen this disease in a dog so young, which was why he agreed to try and not just put him to sleep).
> 
> ...


Another thing worth mentioning, when I enquired about Joshua's arthritis with Noel Fitzpatrick, he said if the vet sent him x-rays he would give his opinion over the phone free of charge.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

He's a wonderful man and if he can help he will, I have a payment plan with him for the shortfall in my insurance, he understands we don't all have his kind of money.


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

sorry havent posted forgot about this thread well im very sad to say benson went to rainbow bridge tonight he got worse we had to help him get up,he couldnt stand he was always sat down,im devastated but dont think we could of done anymore for him xx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. So tragic in such a young dog.
You did everything you could for him though and try to take some comfort in the fact that although his life was short he was loved and cared for and now he is free from pain and suffering x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this but in all honesty I couldn't see him coping with surgery as he had other problems and not just hip dysplasia. I saw how hard it was for my Flynn with his second op and he already had one good hip but he still struggled badly for a while.

I think you have done the right thing by sweet Benson and I am so angered that people put two breeds together who can both have potentially bad health problems with even considering the health of those pups - shameful, wicked people IMO.

Bless you sweet Benson may you run free at rainbow bridge, pain free and young forever. xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so very, very sorry to hear Benson has gone to the bridge  sending huge hugs to you all & run free in the sunshine brave boy xxx


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

So very sad. He is pain free now though, RIP Benson, you were truly loved.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

RIP Benson; he went to the bridge knowing that he was loved.x.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tragic to lose such a young dog, tragic to see them struggling. He will wait for you x


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

im so sorry about benson, he was loved so much and thats what counts now, you did your best for him, sending your family all my love, stay strong :crying:


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your pup  How awful, these 'breeders' are disgusting excuses for people! I hope you are all coping :| At least Benson is finally out of pain, that is the only positive... Best wishes x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry that you have lost Benson, its a tragerdy in one so very young.

May your spirit run forever free Benson in sunshine.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

You poor thing.  Run free, Benson, free of pain. Poor baby.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

:crying: Rip gorgeous boy, run free at the bridge. Xxxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

R I P Benson.. Run free... xxxx

You did your best for him.. His life wouldn't have been an easy one.. At least with you he new what love was...





As someone has said it is disgusting especially seen as an ailment in the Presa Canario 'The only common ailment is Hip Dysplasia and this can be avoided by only choosing puppies from breeders whose stock has been hip-tested'.


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

thankyou for all your kind words,it was a very hard decision but one that need to be made,it was no life for him and was heartbreaking watching him trying to be a puppy but his body wouldnt let him


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

How very tragic. Run free over the rainbow bridge Benson.

Sending you and your family healing hugs


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I'm sure you did the right things for him all along the line.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Not an easy thing you have done Nicola, but you have acted well in the best interests of Benson.

The expression *Rest* in *Peace* means exactly that.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

R.I.P Benson 

Soo sad how he was brought into the world with only his price tag being a priority, but it is soo fortunate that he got to live wih a caring human with his happiness and needs being the priority.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

RIP Benson.

What a tragic story.


----------



## Smiffys mum (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicola sweetheart,

I have only just read through this thread: It is evident that you did everything that was in your power to help poor Benson.

R.I.P little man and enjoy that lovely freedom over the rainbow bridge.

Love and hugs to you Nicola x


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

thankyou everyone,well its the morning after the night before (so to speak) and there is a huge hole in my life and heart that benson has left behind ive got my 2 other dogs but something is missing


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

nicola1 said:


> thankyou everyone,well its the morning after the night before (so to speak) and there is a huge hole in my life and heart that benson has left behind ive got my 2 other dogs but something is missing


Oh, its very natural to feel ike that and you prob will for a long while yet, just go with the flow, after all you are greiving for a loss of a family member.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Take each day as it comes, cry your heart out (I have) and don't hold back any emotion. Benson was so young and that makes it all the harder, as it's so very unfair but he's happy now and free of pain and he is that way because of your unselfishness at letting him go in peace. xxxxx

Take care and treasure your other dogs as they will help you through this tough time.


----------



## nicola1 (Sep 10, 2011)

thankyou guys its your kind words that are also helping me xx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so, so, so sorry for your loss (((((hugs))))) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

So very sorry to read your sad news Nicola and I think you did the best thing you could for him. He only had a short life but it was one where he was truly loved.

Sending you big hugs xx

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Benson- free from pain and play with all the other doggies waiting for you to play with them xx


----------



## Debbie Finch (Sep 21, 2021)

My story is the same he is 8months had xray as vet thought it was hip dysplasia but was not his legs are twisting at the knee cap on both left and right I am sick with worry waiting on specialist to get intouch to see what they recommend as vet sorting it out


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

This is an old thread I would post your own thread in the dog health and nutrition


----------

